# شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب الباردة و الساخنة



## sosodeep (28 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

فيما يلي شرح طريقة حساب إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في دارات الانابيب للتكييف والتدفئة
حسب كتاب :
IHVE

حسب ما رأيت فان الطريقة المشروحة مثالية عند وضع التصميم من البداية أي الطريقة التي يتبعها الاستشاري.


الشرح مأخوذ من مشروع تخرجي :

سأضع بالمرفقات:
** جدول يلخص الخطوات ولكن يجب قراءة الشرح حتى يتم استيعاب الجدول
***مثال عن حساب انابيب المياة الباردة و الساخنة المعزولة و فاقد الضاغط فيها
**** ملف اكسل للقيام بالحسابات الاولية لاختيار الاقطار حسب انخفاض ضغط يتم تعيينه من قبل المصمم .
***** نسخة وورد عن الشرح .
--+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+--


1- التدفئة :


أولاً :
اختيار المشعات وتوزيعها:

تتكون المشعات من أجزاء متشابهة تضاف إلى بعضها البعض من أجل الحصول على سطح التسخين المناسب وتسمى بالمشعات ذات المقاطع والأصابع , وهي سهلة النقل والفك والتركيب, وهي من أكثر الأنواع المستخدمة في حالة التدفئة بالماء الساخن أو البخار. وتصنع هذه المشعات من الحديد الصب أو الألمنيوم أو من الفولاذ بمقاييس متعددة , وتبث هذه المشعات النسبة الكبرى من حرارتها بطريقة تيارات الحمل.
من المفضل تركيب هذه المشعات تحت النوافذ أو في الأمكنة ذات درجة الحرارة الأقل.
وبذلك يتم التغلب على تأثير تيارات الهواء البارد المتسرب من خارج الغرفة.
تعطي الشركات الصانعة للمشعات نشرات فنية لمواصفات هذه المشعات , حيث تحوي هذه النشرات على نماذج للمشعات ذات مقاييس مختلفة مع البث الحراري من كل مقطع وذلك عند فرق درجة حرارة محددة ,كما توضح هذه النشرات سعة المقطع الواحد من الماء ووزن المقطع الواحد.
كما يركب رف فوق المشع الحراري لضمان توزيع أفضل للتيارات الحرارية في الغرفة بحيث يكون إرتفاعه من 10 سم إلى 15 سم , ويفيد الرف أيضاً بمنع إتساخ الجدار بالغبار الذي يحرقه المشع ثم يترسب على الجدار فوق المشع .

طريقة حساب عدد المقاطع:
بعد أن حسبنا الحمل الحراري الكلي للغرفة نقسم الحمل على البث الحراري للمقطع الواحد فينتج لدينا عدد المقاطع لكل غرفة التي تشكل المشع للغرفة.

ويختلف البث الحراري للمقطع حسب المعدن و الشركة المصنعة و حجم المقطع ( مساحة البث الحراري ) .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ثانياً :

حساب أقطار الأنابيب والمضخة اللازمة:

يتم حساب أقطار الأنابيب على مرحلتين :
1. الحسابات الأولية.
2. الحسابات النهائية. 

سنعتمد في هذه الحسابات على الطريقة المذكورة في المرجع العلمي IHVE
( THE INSTITUTION OF HEATINGAND VENTILATING ENGINEERS)
وسنستخدم في الحسابات الجداول التي يتضمنها هذا الكتاب . 
(( إن الجداول المستخدمة سوف توضع بعد الشرح النظري و الحسابات ))

أولاً : حسابات المرحلة الأولية : 
لإجراء عملية الحساب هذه نقوم بداية ً بتوزيع المشعات في الغرف وذلك لتغطية الضياع الحراري لكل غرفة وذلك عن طريق اختيار عدد المقاطع المناسبة التي تغطي الحمل الحراري لكل غرفة. ويتم وضع هذه المشعات عادة ً تحت النوافذ أو الأمكنة ذات درجة الحرارة الأقل .

يتم وصل هذه المشعات بواسطة الأنابيب التي تنقل الماء الساخن من المرجل إليها . وحيث إنَ عملية تمرير الأنابيب ضمن البناء تحتاج إلى الخبرة العملية التي تراعى الشروط التالية :
 اختيار أماكن مناسبة لمرور الصواعد والنوازل بحيث لا تشوه منظر البناء .
 تمرير الأنابيب ضمن الغرف بشكل لا يشوه منظر الغرف .

بعد ذلك نقوم برسم منظور نحدد عليه :
• أرقام الأنابيب .
• الحمل الحراري لكل مشع .
• أطوال الأنابيب . 

خطوات الحساب:
نفرض أنَ البث الحراري من الأنابيب الغير معزولة يساوي إلى 20% والمعزولة 5% من الحمل الحراري للأجسام المشعة الطبقة على الأنابيب وبالتالي فإنَ الحمل الحراري المطبق على الأنبوب يساوي إلى الحمل الحراري للمشعات المطبقة على الأنبوب + البث الحراري الفروض لكل أنبوب .
نحسب التدفق الأولي لوسيط التسخين في كل أنبوب من العلاقة :

M = Q / C*Δt [kg/s​حيث : 
Q w : الحمل الحراري الكلي المطبق على الأنبوب .​C J/kg.C : الحرارة النوعية للماء = 4180 .
Δt C : فرق درجة الحرارة بين خط التغذية وخط الرجوع الى المرجل وهو في الحسابات الأولية ثابت ويمكن اعتباره يساوي 20 درجة مئوية .

وبما أن إنخفاض الضغط في الشبكة (ضاغط المضخة التي سنختارها ) بشكل عام يجب أن يتراوح بين 100 إلى 300 pa/m وبحيث إن زاد عن ذلك يجب تكبير أقطار الأنابيب و تركيب صمامات عليها نختار انخفاض ضغط مناسب إبتدائي للحساب وبشكل شبه وسطي ( 140 [pa/m] ) . 

من جداول الـ IHVE C4.11 من عمود التدفق وسطر انخفاض الضغط نوجد أقطار الأنابيب .
بعد معرفة القطر نوجد البث الحراري لواحدة الطول لكل أنبوب من الجداول (C3.14 ) و (C3.20 ) وذلك بعد معرفة فرق درجة الحرارة بين السطح للأنبوب والوسط أي :
( 80-20= 60 درجة سيليزية)

أخيراً نوجد البث الحراري الكلي من الأنبوب المعتبر.


ثانياً : حسابات المرحلة النهائية : 

1. بعد معرفة البث الحراري الحقيقي لكل أنبوب نضيفه الى الحمل الحراري للمشعات على هذا الأنبوب .
2. من معرفة الحمل الحراري الحقيقي على كل أنبوب نحسب التدفقات الحقيقية بطريقة نسب الأحمال .
3. من معرفة التدفق المحسوب من المرحلة النهائية والقطر المحسوب في المرحلة الأولية نوجد انخفاض الضغط لكل أنبوب من الدارة الأبعد بحيث لا يكون أعلى من انخفاض الضغط المسموح به Pa/m ( (200-300.
4. نوجد القطر المكافئle .
5. نوجد من الجداول المقاومات المحلية للأنابيب وذلك للوصلات والأكواع والصمامات والمراجل والجسم المشع وغيرها وذلك للدارة الأبعد .
6. نحسب ضياع الضغط لكل أنبوب ذاهب في الدارة الأبعد بالعلاقة : 

Δpl * ( le .ζ + l ) = Δp​ 
حيث :
Δpl Pa/m : انخفاض الضغط لكل متر طولي .
ζ : عامل الضياع الضغطي.
Le : الطول المكافئ.
L [m : طول الأنبوب الذاهب.

ثمَ نجمع ضياعات الضغط لكل الأنابيب الذاهبة وضربها ب (2) عندها نحصل على ضياعات الضغط للذاهب والراجع للدارة الأبعد.

* إن ضياعات الضغط الناتجة هي الضاغط المطلوب للمضخة المستخدمة للتغلب على مقاومة إنخفاض ضغط شبكة التدفئة ولدفع الماء وتحريكه إلى أبعد نقطة في الدارة .
**أما التدفق الكلي فيحسب بجمع التدفقات اللازمة لكل دارة تتغذى من المجمع .
من الضاغط و التدفق يتم إختيار المضخة اللازم استخدامها للشبكة .


أمَا الاستطاعة الكهربائية اللازمة للمضخة تحسب من العلاقة التالية :

Np = m . H / ρ . η [watt​حيث :
M [kg/s : تدفق الماء.
H [pa : ضاغط المضخة.
ρ [kg/m³ : كثافة الماء.
η : مردود المضخة. ( كتاب التدفئة والتكييف للدكتور مروان شرباتي ) .

1- التكييف :

التكييف باستخدام وحدات الوشائع المروحية
FAN COILs


المشروع عبارة عن تكييف الطابقين الثاني و الثالث باستخدام الفانكويل , والتي تتألف من غطاء خارجي يحوي في داخله على مبادل حراري , مروحة هوائية , مصفاة للهواء , ويمكن أن تركب الوحدة في الجدار أو في السقف أو على الأرض . 
وقسم هذا الأسلوب إلى :
• فانكويل مع تهوية طبيعية وطرد هواء طبيعي :
حيث تستخدم وحدة الفانكويل هواء معاد بنسبة 100% , ويؤمن الهواء الجديد عن طريق التهوية الطبيعية وبوجود مروحة سحب صغيرة تؤمن ضغطاً سالباً داخل المكان المكيف .
• فانكويل مع فتحة في الجدار :
تركب وحدة الفانكويل قرب الجدار وتوصل مع الهواء الخارجي بواسطة فتحة تحوي على صمام هوائي لتأمين الهواء حسب الحاجة .
• فانكويل مع فتحة للتهوية :
يتم تأمين الهواء الجديد بواسطة وحدة تهوية مركزية ومجاري هواء تصل إلى المكان المكيف . ( وهي الطريقة المعتمدة في المشروع ) .

توزيع شبكة أنابيب الماء للفانكويلات :
إنَ الماء الساخن والبارد سوف يذهب إلى الوحدة عبر الأنابيب . إنَ عملية تصميم وتنظيم وترتيب الأنابيب تحدد جودة الأداء , سهولة الإدارة والتحكم بالنظام , والتكاليف التأسيسية للمشروع .




الجزء الخاص بالمشروع :

إن النظام المعتمد في المشروع هو نظام TWO PIPEs) ) :
إن هذه الطريقة لها أقل كلفة تأسيسية وبالتالي الفائدة الاقتصادية عالية , حيث يتم في هذه الطريقة تزويد الفانكويل إماَ بالماء الساخن أو البارد عبر نفس الأنبوب .
إنَ وحدة الفانكويل هذه لها وشيعة واحدة , وبالتالي فإنَ هذه الو شيعة تعمل إماَ على الساخن أو البارد حسب الطلب . إنَ هذا النظام يعمل جيداً في الطقس الحار حيت أنَ كل الغرف تحتاج إلى التبريد , وأيضاً في الطقس البارد حيث تحتاج كل الغرف إلى التدفئة . ولقد تمً تأمين الهواء الجديد عن طريق وحدة معالجة مركزية حيث تتم معالجة الهواء في الحدة وإرساله إلى الغرف عبر مجاري الهواء ومن ثم َ عبر فتحات إلى الغرف .

إنَ طبيعة استخدام البناء تلعب دوراً في اختيار نظام التكييف الأمثل . إنَ نظام (TWO PIPEs) لا يملك إمكانية التدفئة والتبريد بنفس الوقت التي تصبح ضرورية في بعض المشاريع التي تفرض طبيعة استخدامها ومستوى الرفاهية فيها تدفئة غرف معينة وتبريد غرف أخرى في نفس الوقت وذلك خلال مختلف فصول السنة وفي مثل هذه الحالة نستخدم نظام (4 PIPEs) وبه يكون للفانكويل وشيعتان أحدهما للماء الساخن و الأخرى للبارد .

توصيف للمشروع والنظام المعتمد :
إنَ الفانكويلات المستخدمة في الغرف هي سقفية ويتم اختيار أو شراء الفانكويل عن طريق الجداول المرفقة للشركات الصانعة . وفي المشروع تمَ اختيار الفانكويلات من شركةYORK . حيث تحوي هذه الجداول على أنواع متعددة ويتم توصيف كل نوع حسب درجة حرارة الهواء التي تدخل الى الوشيعة وحسب الاستطاعة المحسوسة والكلية للوشيعة وذلك حسب الأحمال التبريدية أي لاستخدام الفانكويلات صيفاً , وحمل التسخين (المحسوس) وذلك لاستعمال الفانكويل في الشتاء . 
ويتم التمييز بين نظامي الفانكويل ((FOUR PIPEs) , (TWO PIPEs .بما إنَ النظام المعتمد هو (TWO PIPEs) فإنَ اختيار الفانكويل يتم بحيث يتحقق لدينا الحمل التبر يدي , ومن ثمَ نعمل تفحص على الو شيعة لمعرفة ما إذا كانت تحقق الشروط المطلوبة شتاءً وعلى الأغلب فإنَها تحقق شروط مقبولة شتاءً .
أماَ بالنسبة للهواء الجديد فيتم تأمينه عن طريق وحدة معالجة مركزية , تعالج الهواء الخارجي بحيث نحصل على الشروط المطلوبة ومن ثمَ توزيعه على الغرف .
إنَ الوحدة المستخدمة للهواء الجديد تحوي على وشيعة واحدة وبالتالي نظام (TWO PIPEs) وذلك لأسباب اقتصادية . ولوجود إختلاف ملحوظ في درجات الحرارة بين الشتاء و الصيف في مدينة دمشق مما يلغي الحاجة بشكل عام إلى تبريد إحدى الغرف في الشتاء أو تدفئتها في الصيف.

********************************************************************

خطوات دراسة المشروع :

أولا ً: 
حساب الحمل التبر يدي للغرف : 
وبالتالي استطاعة الـ FAN COIL التبريدية المطلوبة لكل غرفة . 
إنِِ الحمل التبريدي للمكان في لحظة من اللحظات هو كمية الحرارة المحسوسة والكامنة الواجب طردها من المكان المكيف وذلك للحفاظ على درجة حرارة ثابتة ورطوبة نسبية ثابتة داخل المكان المكيف. 
إن حساب الحمل التبر يدي َ للمكان يتم بمعرفة الربح الحراري المحسوس والكامن للمكان, أي كمية الحرارة التي تدخل إلى المكان . والتي تتألف من الربح الحراري
الخارجي نتيجة نفوذ الأشعة الشمسية خلال النوافذ والربح الحراري من الجدران والسقوف والعناصر الداخلية, مضافاً إليه الربح الحراري من المصادر الداخلية مثل الأشخاص والإنارة والآلات والمواد الحارة ومن التهوية الطبيعية الخ.... 
وبجمع الأحمال التبريدية لعناصر المكان المراد تكيفه والناتجة عن كل عنصر من العناصر الداخلية والخارجية , نحصل على الحمل التبريدي الكلي لكل غرفة .

ثانيا ً:
حساب الحمل الحراري ( الحمل الشتوي ) للغرف وحساب استطاعة الـ FAN COIL الحرارية لكل غرفة .

ثالثا ً:
حساب وحدات تكييف الهواء اللازمة لمعالجة الهواء الجديد اللازم للتهوية ( حساب تدفق الهواء اللازم واستطاعة الوشائع اللازمة ) .

رابعاً : 
حساب أقطار أنابيب شبكة الفان كويل , ومضخة التغذيه للشيلر .

خامسا :
حساب استطاعة المرجل اللازم للشبكة , والمضخة اللازمة في حالة التدفئة .

سادسا ً:
حساب وتوزيع مجاري التغذية للهواء الجديد .

سابعا ً:
حساب ضغط مراوح التغذية والسحب .



حساب أقطار انابيب شبكة الفان كويل :

بما أنَ النظام المعتمد هو ( TWO PIPEs ) فإنِ تصميم الأنابيب يتم وفق الحمل الصيفي . حيث نفرض انخفاض الضغط في الأنابيب 200 [Pa/m] ومن جداول الـ IHVE وبدلالة التدفق (C4.17) نجد القطر المطلوب للأنبوب بنفس طريقة حساب أنابيب شبكة التدفئة بواسطة المشعات وبما أنَ الأنابيب تكون معزولة بشكل جيد وفارق درجات الحرارة للمياه الباردة صغير وبالتالي فإن كمية الحرارة التي يكتسبها الماء المار في الأنابيب من الوسط المحيط يمكن إهمال لصغره وبالتالي فإنَ هذه الحسابات تكون نهائية .
بعدها نحسب انخفاض الضغط للدارة الأبعد فينتج ضاغط المضخة المطلوبة .

حساب استطاعة الشيلر "مبرد الماء" اللازم :
وتنتج من جمع إستطاعات : 1- الفانكويلات .
2- وشائع التبريد الموجودة في وحدات معالجة الهواء .

رابعاً:حساب استطاعة المرجل اللازم للتكييف الشتوي:
من معرفة الأحمال الحرارية نستنتج الإستطاعة المطلوبة.ومن ثمَ وعلى نفس البرنامج يتم حساب الدارة الأبعد وبالتالي مواصفات المضخة اللازمة للتكييف الشتوي .


انتهى الشرح


رابط تحميل الكتاب IHVE
http://www.4shared.com/file/93734671/9651841f/IHVE.html
يوجد فقط ثلاث فصول من الكتاب وهي نسخة سكنر من نسخة قديمة في مكتبة الجامعة


وانتظروا قربيا شرح طريقة الاشري لحساب انخفاض الضغط في الانابيب وهي المستخدمة لمعرفة فاقد الضغط في الشبكات المصممة والمراد معرفة انخفاض الضغط فيها من المقاول.

وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بهذا الشرح فإن أصبت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان والله ولي التوفيق.

ارجوا ان تكونوا قد استفدتم

المهندس : أمين


----------



## العراق الى الابد (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد
تحياتي


----------



## عبيدة 86 (28 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير
و لكن عندي سؤال فرضاً مشروعنا كان تدفئة عن طريق المراجل و تبريد عن طريق الشيلر لنفس دارة الفان كويل
بهذه الحالة حسابات الأنابيب تكون على التدفئة أم على التبريد
أتمنى الرد بسرعة لأن مشروعي التخرج يتعلق بهذا الأمر 
 وشكرا سلفاً


----------



## zanitty (28 مارس 2009)

مش بقول لك داخل بتقلك
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sosodeep (28 مارس 2009)

عبيدة 86 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير
> و لكن عندي سؤال فرضاً مشروعنا كان تدفئة عن طريق المراجل و تبريد عن طريق الشيلر لنفس دارة الفان كويل
> بهذه الحالة حسابات الأنابيب تكون على التدفئة أم على التبريد
> أتمنى الرد بسرعة لأن مشروعي التخرج يتعلق بهذا الأمر
> وشكرا سلفاً


 

حسابات الانابيب تكون للمياه الباردة لأنو:
Q = m . C .t
t فرق درجتي الحرارة للمياه الداخلة و الخارجة للمرجل أو الشلر

وبما أن القطر يعتمد على التدفق : حيث بزيادة التدفق يزداد القطر فإننا نصمم على القطر الاكبر "والذي يقابله التدفق الاكبر " وذلك للمحافظة على انخفاض ضغط مناسب في الانابيب عند التدفق الأكبر

المهم نلاحظ من العلاقة أن التدفق يتناسب عكسيا مع فرق درجتي الحرارة و بالتالي فإنه عند فرق درجتي الحرارة الصغير يقابلة التدفق الكبير 

وحيث أن فرق درجتي الحرارة بالنسبة للمياه الباردة هو بحدود 5 درجات
وفرق درجتي الحرارة للمياه الساخنة 20 درجة

وبالتالي نختار الاقل و هي المياه الباردة و التي ينتج عنها الاقطار الاكبر

وهذا الجواب في حال كنت سوف تمرر المياه الباردو و الساخنة بنفس الانابيب و ليس بدارتين منفصلتين


----------



## الدكة (30 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا ... بس لو مثال صغير للشرح 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

الدكة قال:


> رائع جدا ... بس لو مثال صغير للشرح
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 
المثال بالمرفقات بشكل شبه مفصل و فيه جدول اكسل بيساعد على تصميم اقطار الانابيب حسب الضغط الي يتم اختيارة من الجداول المذكور رقمها بالكتاب


لو لقيت شي ما كان واضح خبرني و من عيوني الاتنين


----------



## عبيدة 86 (30 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 
سؤالي كان تماما عن دارة التدفئة و التبريد بشبكة أنابيب واحدة 
شكرا لك و زادك الله علما لتفيد الجاهلين أمثالي


----------



## يوسف يوسف (31 مارس 2009)

نفعك الله بعلمك
وجزاك عن الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## hasona8040 (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخى على المجهود


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 مارس 2009)

جزيت خيرا على هذا العمل والشرح الرائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> حسابات الانابيب تكون للمياه الباردة لأنو:
> Q = m . C .t
> t فرق درجتي الحرارة للمياه الداخلة و الخارجة للمرجل أو الشلر
> 
> ...


عكسيا ((راجع نفسك اخي الكريم))))

ياريت حدد يصححلي الفكره لو انا غلطان
واعتقد ولست متأكدا الاختيار بيتم على اساس النظام الساخن وليس البارد--- وليس لي خبره جيده بالعمل على انظمه التدفئه بالمياه او البخار


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2009)

هو الراجل قال فى مضمون الكلام انها عكسيه بس مكتبهاش
مش هو قال لك الفرق الصغير بيقابله تدفق كبير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هو الراجل قال فى مضمون الكلام انها عكسيه بس مكتبهاش
> مش هو قال لك الفرق الصغير بيقابله تدفق كبير


 
ياعزيزي هو كاتب عكسيه- وانا بقول طرديه لان لو زودت الفرق لدرجات الحراره مع ثبات باقي العوامل هيزيد معدل التدفق--- فالعلاقه طرديه --------Q=m.c,dt---
والحمد لله اتاكدت ان التصميم بيكون فعلا على اساس مواسير المياه المثلجه ولكن السبب المذكور ليس هذا وانما سبب اخر تماما وهو ان معدل انقال الحراره بالنسبه لمعدل تدفق المياه كبير جدا للمياه الساخنه حيث انه لو قل معدل التدفق للمياه الساخنه بنسبه 50% يظل يحافظ لنفس معدل انتقال الحراره بنسبه 90% ولهذا التغير في تدفق الماء الساخن يمكن التحكم به بسهوله للاستعمال في مجال انتقال الحراره


----------



## sosodeep (31 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ياعزيزي هو كاتب عكسيه- وانا بقول طرديه لان لو زودت الفرق لدرجات الحراره مع ثبات باقي العوامل هيزيد معدل التدفق--- فالعلاقه طرديه --------Q=m.c,dt---
> والحمد لله اتاكدت ان التصميم بيكون فعلا على اساس مواسير المياه المثلجه ولكن السبب المذكور ليس هذا وانما سبب اخر تماما وهو ان معدل انقال الحراره بالنسبه لمعدل تدفق المياه كبير جدا للمياه الساخنه حيث انه لو قل معدل التدفق للمياه الساخنه بنسبه 50% يظل يحافظ لنفس معدل انتقال الحراره بنسبه 90% ولهذا التغير في تدفق الماء الساخن يمكن التحكم به بسهوله للاستعمال في مجال انتقال الحراره


 
يمكن العلاقة ماكانت واضحة لإني ما فسرت معاني الرموز بالرد

مشان هيك خلينا نكتبها و نحللها مع بعض :
Q = m . C .dt
Q : كمية الحرارة (وات)
m : التدفق الكتلي للماء ( كيلوجرام بالثانية)
dt : فرق درجات الحرارة قبل و بعد الشلر مثلا وواحدتها درجة سيليزية​ 
وبالتالي :​ 
Q = m/ C.dt​ 
و بما أن فرق درجات الحرارة موجود بالكسر فإن العلاقة عكسية
أي أنه بزيادة فرق درجات الحرارة يقل التدفق و بنقصانها يزداد التدفق


على العموم أنا أول الموضوع كنت كاتب :

M = Q / C*Δt [kg/s 
حيث : ​Q w : الحمل الحراري الكلي المطبق على الأنبوب .
C J/kg.C : الحرارة النوعية للماء = 4180 .
Δt C : فرق درجة الحرارة بين خط التغذية وخط الرجوع الى المرجل وهو في الحسابات الأولية ثابت ويمكن اعتباره يساوي 20 درجة مئوية .​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 مارس 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> يمكن العلاقة ماكانت واضحة لإني ما فسرت معاني الرموز بالرد​
> 
> مشان هيك خلينا نكتبها و نحللها مع بعض :
> q = m . C .dt (علاقهq طرديه مع dt)
> ...


 
نحل ايه ياراجل دا اانت كاتب المعادله اللي انت مثبت عليها كلامك غلط اصلا


----------



## sosodeep (1 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> نحل ايه ياراجل دا اانت كاتب المعادله اللي انت مثبت عليها كلامك غلط اصلا


 

معاك حق يا سيدي أنا كنت مخطأ بكتابة المعادلة "جل من لا يسهو" وهي مره تانية :

Q = m.C.dt​ 
ومن المعادلة السابقة وحيث أن m هي التدفق و Q هي كمية الحرارة المنتقلة وC السعة الحرارية للماء و dt فرق درجات الحرارة ينتج لدينا :

m = Q / C.dt​ 
:12::12:يعني العلاقة بين التدفق و فرق درجات الحرارة عكسية :12::12:​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> معاك حق يا سيدي أنا كنت مخطأ بكتابة المعادلة "جل من لا يسهو" وهي مره تانية :
> 
> q = m.c.dt​
> ومن المعادلة السابقة وحيث أن m هي التدفق و q هي كمية الحرارة المنتقلة وc السعة الحرارية للماء و dt فرق درجات الحرارة ينتج لدينا :
> ...


 

يا اخ سوسو راجع نفسك راجع نفسك راجع نفسك العلاقه ليست عكسيه ابدا ولا تحاول التحايل على المعادله رياضيا لانك مش علشان غيرت اماكن الرموز من اليسار لليمين هيؤدي الى تغيير العلاقات بين المتغيرات:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:0
بصراحه انت بتحاول تثبت كلام موش صحيح وبتتحايل على الموضوع-- فكر فيها وهتعرف ان العلاقه طرديه مهما تحاول--------- ولكن فكر قبل ما تحاول انك تتحايل على الموضوع

عموما نصيحه ليك وللزمن-- ارجو ان يكون عندك مبادره الاعتراف بالخطأ حتى وان لم يكتشفه احد ليس للشهره ولكن للامانه امام الله وامام من يحاول ان يأخذ من علمك


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2009)

زيكو
اهدى على سوسو شويه لحد ما حد يحكم بينكم بس مش انا لانى اصلا مش لاحق اقرا الموضوع لانى بخش ثوانى ارد على حاجات انا عارفها من الاول و اقفل


----------



## sosodeep (1 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يا اخ سوسو راجع نفسك راجع نفسك راجع نفسك العلاقه ليست عكسيه ابدا ولا تحاول التحايل على المعادله رياضيا لانك مش علشان غيرت اماكن الرموز من اليسار لليمين هيؤدي الى تغيير العلاقات بين المتغيرات:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:0
> بصراحه انت بتحاول تثبت كلام موش صحيح وبتتحايل على الموضوع-- فكر فيها وهتعرف ان العلاقه طرديه مهما تحاول--------- ولكن فكر قبل ما تحاول انك تتحايل على الموضوع
> 
> عموما نصيحه ليك وللزمن-- ارجو ان يكون عندك مبادره الاعتراف بالخطأ حتى وان لم يكتشفه احد ليس للشهره ولكن للامانه امام الله وامام من يحاول ان يأخذ من علمك


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
:59:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

لو قرأت الموضوع هتلاقي اننا بنجري ورا بعض في صفحتين على حاجه رياضه بحته مش هندسه-- واثباتها تافه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> :59:


 

لو هذا انسحاب من النقاش --انا قبلت انسحابك
لو اعتراض على طريقه الكلام-- اسحب اي كلمه ضاقتك واسف ليك
لو عدم فهم -- افهمك

اعمل c=1 فرضا واعمل m=1 فرضا 

وعوض في المعادله q=m*c*dt وكل ماتزود قيمه dt تزيد معاك q

حلو كده ولا لسه معندكش تعليق
_ ولا رافض التعديل على خطأك اصلا_


----------



## sosodeep (1 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> لو قرأت الموضوع هتلاقي اننا بنجري ورا بعض في صفحتين على حاجه رياضه بحته مش هندسه-- واثباتها تافه


 

يا حبيبي 
Q : هي كمية الحرارة وواحدة القياس تبعها هي الوات

m : هي التدفق الكتلي للمياة وواحدة القياس ليها هو كيلوجرام بالثانية

واحنا عم نحكي عن العلاقة بين التدفق و فرق درجات الحرارة "وهاي العلاقة يلي أنا فسرتها"

و ليس كمية الحرارة و فرق درجات الحرارة "وهي العلاقة يلي فسرتا انته"


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

ايوه كده انا فهمتك يا اخي الكريم ---- شكرا لك ولسعه صدرك


----------



## sosodeep (1 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ايوه كده انا فهمتك يا اخي الكريم ---- شكرا لك ولسعه صدرك


 
:7:

من عيوني يا باشا أنته غالي علينا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> :7:
> 
> من عيوني يا باشا أنته غالي علينا


 
طيب ممكن يا سوسو تحط كل ا لرسم اللي انت حاسب عليها المشروع بتاعك


----------



## sosodeep (1 أبريل 2009)

قريبا انشاء الله بس هو مشروع تخرج مش مشروع شغل يعني فيه شوية أخطاء بسيطة بالرسم

يعني ممكن تهريني ساعتها بالملاحظات هههه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> قريبا انشاء الله بس هو مشروع تخرج مش مشروع شغل يعني فيه شوية أخطاء بسيطة بالرسم
> 
> يعني ممكن تهريني ساعتها بالملاحظات هههه


 
ياسيدي -- انا بتكلم لما بحس اني مش فاهم -- وده احسن ما اسكت
وهاته وقول انه غير دقيق وازاي ممكن نعدله ونخليه كويس
كلنا بنتعلم من بعض وبنعلم بعض


----------



## sosodeep (5 أبريل 2009)

لو في حدا لسا عم يفوت عالموضوع وحابب أحط مثال على الحسابات ياريت يخبرني وبحط مسألة صغيرة لتوضيح الطريقة


----------



## zanitty (5 أبريل 2009)

دوس يا نجم من غير ما تسال
لو النهارده محدش عاوز بكره يجى اللى عاوز و تاخد ثوابه


----------



## sosodeep (5 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> دوس يا نجم من غير ما تسال
> لو النهارده محدش عاوز بكره يجى اللى عاوز و تاخد ثوابه


 

إنشاء الله أول ميخف الشغل شوي 
ولأنو موضوع السايكرومتري جاهز
بس سؤال : في طول محدد للموضوع و ما فينا نتجاوزه و لا أقدر أحط كلام كتير وما في حد

لأنو مبارح قعدت شي ساعة و بعدين عالمعاينة علّق و راح كله عالفاضي


----------



## خالد العسيلي (5 أبريل 2009)

لك شو هاد يا معلم

الله يعطيك العافية و يبارك فيك


----------



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

للذهاب إلى موضوع :الجزء الثاني : شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم شبكات المياه و إنخفاض الضغط Head lose 

ستجدون فيه :
مسألة محلولة و مشروحة بشكل مفصل تبين مراحل تصميم شبكة أنابيب صغيرة للمياه الساخنة و الباردة حسب كتاب IHVE ومبين فيها طريقة استعمال الجداول من الكتاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128046.html#post1047332

:7::31::7::31::7:


----------



## ابو قشه (12 أبريل 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط head lose في الانابيب
> 
> ...


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2009)

ده احنا مصاحبين بقى و منعرفش


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## E.YAZAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا ياأخي ويسلم ايديك عاهالمموضوع المهم


----------



## نادر مخزوم (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## هانىى (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والله كنت محتاج الى هذة المواضيع.... والله عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## هانىى (5 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اتنا فى الدنياء حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عزاب النار


----------



## هانىى (5 أغسطس 2009)

من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه وما لجرح ميت ايلام


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ربنا يزيدك و يوفقك و ياريت تكمل دراسات و نفع الله بعلمك كل من يبحث عنه وجزاكم الله خيرا و ياريت ندعم العلم بالخبرة الميدانية و أتنبأ لك بمستقبل عظبم باذن الله فعليك بطاعة الله و اباك من الغرور وفقك الله و فقكم الله و أقر عيون والديك بك و أوصيك بهما خيرا 
زميل يفخر بك


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي عاى المشاركة الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات والمشاركه الطيبه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## chem_eng73 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ابو السوس ننتظر منك المزيد يابلووووووود


----------



## العفوي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافي ووفقك الله الى ما كل هو نافع ومفيد وجزاك ثوابه


----------



## eng_tohame (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء عايز اصمم تهويه حمامات مسجد عايز اعرف الطرق لبمستخدمة لحسابات المروحة المركزية


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع.


----------



## basemalkobati (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا إفادتي عن أنواع الأنابيب المستخدمة في شبكات الماء البار ch w
وأكون شاكراً ومقدراً تجاوبكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## إبن جبير (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## emhdisam (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علموضوع المفيد جدا جدا وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يااخي


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud nsirat (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كثير


----------



## أبو أسحاق (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نفع الله بك وزادنا وايكم علما


----------



## اسماعيل21 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدمغلس (22 يونيو 2010)

اخي  اسمع:34: الله يفتح عليك:59:


----------



## issam.alhiti (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
عصام الهيتي


----------



## Atatri (22 يونيو 2010)

يارك الله فيك


----------



## dabboura1234 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد
تحياتي وفقك الله و الى الاامام*​


----------



## (علاء المهندس) (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور اخوية علشرح


----------



## nofal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

زاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالله مكى (15 أبريل 2013)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## amjadt (6 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------

